

Mozilla Firefox 3 RC3 Released - arthurk
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0rc3/releasenotes/
Firefox 3 (Release Candidate 3) fixed this bug: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=436575
Only relevant to Mac users.
======
ericb
Has anyone noticed the people complaining about memory usage don't mention
what plugins they're running? At a certain point, I'm not sure what approach
can resolve the plugin-has-a-problem-but-firefox-gets-blamed issue.

In firefox 2, I notice I get crashes periodically, but if I disable the
firebug plugin at the browser level (as opposed to within firebug), the
crashes disappear entirely.

------
arthurk
There was only one bug fixed, and it is only relevant to Mac users:
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=436575>

~~~
cdr
Thanks, are you sure? I was looking for a changelog or /something/ about
what's new in this RC.

~~~
arthurk
Yep, look here: <http://tinyurl.com/5wrbfq>

